# Manipulation of urethral calculus



## Lainie0559 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello.  One of our doctors did a cysto with urethral calculus manipulation.  He manipulated the urethral calculus into the bladder because he was unable to remove it past the tight fossa naviularis to remove it.  He did this procedure in the office and then scheduled the patient to have lithalopaxy to the stone the following day (52317).

Any idea on a code for the cysto and urethral calculus manipulation?


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Mar 25, 2016)

52330- cystourethroscopy with manipulation


----------



## emcee101 (Apr 21, 2016)

michelleaapc2012 said:


> 52330- cystourethroscopy with manipulation



52330 is for a ureteral calculus, not a urethral calculus and would therefore be inappropriate to use. There is not a CPT code for manipulation of urethral calculus.


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (May 10, 2016)

emcee101 said:


> 52330 is for a ureteral calculus, not a urethral calculus and would therefore be inappropriate to use. There is not a CPT code for manipulation of urethral calculus.



The CPT book reads 52330 CystoURETHRoscopy (including ureteral catheterization): with manipulation, without removal of ureteral calculus. 

Wouldn't you be able to use this code for the manipulation of the stone into the bladder?


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (May 11, 2016)

Hi Michelle,

I agree that CPT 52330 states cystoURETHROscopy. But this code manipulate the stone which is located at URETER. In our documentation, the stone is located at URETHRA. 

Though, the device is cystoURETHROscope, we can not bill with CPT 52330

Thanks,
Vernon Kreiss


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (May 13, 2016)

what CPT code would be appropriate?


----------



## shayapatten  (May 13, 2016)

53252??


michelleaapc2012 said:


> what CPT code would be appropriate?


----------



## CodingKing (May 13, 2016)

How about code for what the intended procedure that was discontinued and add a modifier 52 for reduced services?


----------

